# Evening occifer.



## Neptune (Mar 31, 2013)

A man was stopped by the police around 2 a.m. and was asked where he was going at that time of night.

The man replied, "I'm on my way to a lecture about alcohol abuse, as well as smoking and staying out late, and the effects it has on the human body."

The officer then asked, "Really? Who's giving that lecture at this time of night?"

The man replied, "That would be my wife."


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## pw1960 (Aug 3, 2012)

:lol: :lol: [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## TT_UK (May 27, 2009)




----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:lol: :lol:


----------

